# 05 spec v se-r vs acura TL



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

What do you think the outcome would be?

I know weight to power ration makes a difference, and was wondering if it would be a close race.


Thanks


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

TL..... by a lot.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry, i'd put my money on the Acura TL.

I'd say those TL's run 14's


----------



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

yes, i believe so to, but the 0-60 on both of the cars in nearly the same. 

the spec v se-r can run a 6.9
yet the TL can run it in 7.

Its not much of a difference, i know that but still...
I believe the nissan would pull quicker off the line, the only reason i suspect the TL to pull away would be due to its powerband in higher RPM ranges.

I was just curious to how some cars can pull away from other cars having 300 hp and end up winning.


----------



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

And yes, i know that these results (0-60) depends on the experience of the driver.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

a stock s-er only runs 0-60 in 7.1 
the TL runs a mid 14 stock


----------



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

tim788 said:


> a stock s-er only runs 0-60 in 7.1
> the TL runs a mid 14 stock



ive read all the specs on different sites, it says it runs a 14.5

????


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

compprat said:


> ive read all the specs on different sites, it says it runs a 14.5
> 
> ????



Just run it and tell us what happens :thumbup:


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

The TL will own you.


----------



## Timmah603 (Feb 20, 2007)

I HAVE run this race coming out of a toll-both in NH. I have an 04' with a CAI, Apexi SAFC2 (tuned for horse, not MPG) Apexi N1 cat back, hotshot header, and a throttle body spacer. Believe me that if you run the TL you will take him until you shift into third, and then he will go by you so fast it will make your head spin. God love highpowered automatics.


----------



## vyse.04 (Dec 3, 2004)

compprat said:


> ive read all the specs on different sites, it says it runs a 14.5
> 
> ????


They said the TL runs mid 14's (i.e. 14.5 Seconds). Either way, stock v.s. stock would definately go to the TL.

Now, if you used the money saved by buying a Spec-V, you could do a VQ Swap and smoke the TL... V6 v.s. V6 :fluffy:


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

just get some mods and you'll walk him


----------



## Timmah603 (Feb 20, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> just get some mods and you'll walk him



I have them and believe me the TL is still faster. The VQ swap on the other hand is definately a cure. The problem with the 2.5 4 vs. the TL's 6 cyl. is when the peak power kicks in. The V6 hits its peak power after the 4 has already shifted. Looking to see what the VQ swap intails anyway, but I WILL BE RUNNING THIS ONE AGAIN!!!


----------

